# Les feuilletons de l'été...



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juin 2005)

... Aprés tout , c'est la saison...

On pourrait en créer aussi ; histoire de montrer que nos machines kifonplindetruks peuvent nous permettre de bricoler des trucs fendards à la maison... Il y a bien eu des threads dans le genre, par le passé...  
Alors tout feuilleton : 
-Ecrit
-Photo
-Graphique
-Sonore
Bienvenu  

Ca vous tente?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Juin 2005)

_cet espace est réservé jusqu'à mon retour de plage_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juin 2005)

... T'endors pas au soleil, alors...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juin 2005)

Bon, allez... je commence avec des trucs que j'ai retrouvé dans mes dossiers.

And a ouane

And a toux 

 A demain...


----------



## mikoo (26 Juin 2005)

Mais qui sont-ils????     
Bouuhh ça fait déja très peur :affraid: ! (pire que "Le Miroir de l'Eau", l'été dernier sur france 2   )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juin 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Mais qui sont-ils????
> Bouuhh ça fait déja très peur :affraid: ! (pire que "Le Miroir de l'Eau", l'été dernier sur france 2   )



Qu'est-ce qu'elle me fait là, Lulu la Nantaise? T'as peur si tu veux...


----------



## mikoo (26 Juin 2005)

(Je ne suis point un Nantais pure souche et encore moins Lulu  :modo: )

Bref, pourquoi ne pas ajouter une touche comico-tragique au feuilleton ?   







Ca c'est pire qu'un film d'horreur...  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Juin 2005)

*Pour des raisons qui m'échappent* 
je ne puis éditer mon message du haut de page

aussi, chose promise à my friend Patoch' chose due, je me fend d'un petit travail visuel qui devrait trouver une suite prochaine sur ce chouette petit fil.
Une illustration certes encore à fignoler faisant partie de mon "pharaonique" projet d'illustration de l'Apocalypse de Saint Jean.

Histoire de prouver à la planète entière, que je ne fais pas que parler de bière


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juin 2005)




----------



## valoriel (27 Juin 2005)

Le scénar de l'été?

Le réchauffement climatique qui fait que la Bretagne ressemble de plus en plus à la côte d'azur, les beaufs en moins (je parle pas de la corse, hein  )





*BREIZH
POOOOOOOOOWAAAAAAAAAAAAA​ *


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2005)

And a niou ouane 

A plus tard...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2005)

moi je voudrais bien parteciper mais comment je vais pouvoir le faire?   


je suis nulle en informatique , 
je suis pas doué pour dessiner (si, si demandez a mon fiston comment je dessine les chats  )
et pour la peinture (sauf sur le meubles) j'ai un "sens" artistique tres special     


dites, je peux essayer de vous tricoter des escarpes ou bonnets pour le prochain hiver
sa vous dis ?     


edit : surtout , pour garder intact vos belles journée ensoleillé, me demandez pas de chanter ! :rose:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Juin 2005)

*Pour célébrer le retour des filles* 
Je me fend d'une petite deuxième contribution


----------



## lumai (27 Juin 2005)

Roberta : Te reste plus que le photo-reportage !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je voudrais bien parteciper mais comment je vais pouvoir le faire?
> 
> 
> je suis nulle en informatique ,
> ...



Peu importe le style et le technique ; tu fais comme tu sais faire... :love:   
C'est ce que tu racontes qui compte... Et un petit roman photo?  Puisque tu as un APN...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Le scénar de l'été?
> 
> Le réchauffement climatique qui fait que la Bretagne ressemble de plus en plus à la côte d'azur, les beaufs en moins (je parle pas de la corse, hein  )



Hé bé, voilà!!!! Tu as un sujet en or... Juste fais-le


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2005)

je vous presente lili et lala , plantes italiennes de peperoncino avec 1 mois de vie  :love: 

je viendra ici regulierement pour vous montrer comment je suis doué pour le jardinage  

les 2 vases a droite sont de basilic , cela rien a voir (elle sont pas italienne    )








voila lala






et lili


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2005)

Merci Robertav... Tu es la 3e à te jeter à l'eau.    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Juin 2005)

*Cette idée de fourre-tout créatif*
me plait assez je dois me dire


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Cette idée de fourre-tout créatif*
> me plait assez je dois me dire



Bon ; c'est sûr, c'est pas nouveau... Mais on s'en bat les c..... (Feuque!!!! La charte :rose: ) Les fouilles.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Mais on s'en bat les c..... (Feuque!!!! La charte :rose Les fouilles.





ne serait pas plutot les *feuilles* ?   

histoire d'etre complementaire a mes photos !!!


----------



## anntraxh (27 Juin 2005)

Je suis une CSS addict ... 
Non, ça ne se fume pas   , ces initiales (cascading style sheet) se traduisent en français par "feuille de style en cascade"; c'est une technique de mise en page de création ouèbe, dont j'eu la révelation il y a presque deux ans, grâce à l'excellent forum technique développement web de macg et à ... Amok ( Qu'Il en soit remercié!  ) en particulier !

Connaissez vous le Jardin Zen ?
Ce site est une démonstration époustouflante de l'efficacité des CSS.

J'ai décidé, un défi personnel, de présenter une conception CSS pour le Jardin Zen avant la fin de l'été.

Il s'agit de mettre en page ceci à l'aide de celà ... ce n'est guère très poétique, ces lignes de codes, et j'en suis aux premières réflexions sur l'aspect graphique que je voudrais donner à cette page xhtml. 

Donc rien encore à montrer de concret, mais ça va viendre ... !

(Et maintenant que j'en ai causé ici ... je ne peux plus reculer, GASP !!! :rose: )

Ce sera mon feuilleton de l'été !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2005)

Dernière livraison, avant d'y aller


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Juin 2005)

Sblaaaaaam!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Juin 2005)

Schplaffaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Franswa (29 Juin 2005)

En voilà un tout fait   :love: http://doofy1.free.fr/destines.pdf

PS : Je joue le rôle de la fille (lucy) et le gars John est bien une fille en tant normal...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juin 2005)

Bienvenue atwa


----------



## Franswa (29 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue atwa


 merci   Patochwan


----------



## lumai (29 Juin 2005)

Les Mupins a dit:
			
		

> Canal tout neuf



Hi Hi Hi !!!


----------



## Amok (29 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Pour des raisons qui m'échappent*
> je ne puis éditer mon message du haut de page



Pour te répondre : l'édition d'un message est limitée dans le temps (quelques minutes) : c'est donc tout à fait normal.
Si tu souhaites intervenir sur un de tes posts au delà de cette période, (a utiliser avec modération ), il faut contacter un modérateur.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juin 2005)

Belotte

Rebelotte...


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vous presente lili et lala , plantes italiennes de peperoncino avec 1 mois de vie  :love:
> 
> je viendra ici regulierement pour vous montrer comment je suis doué pour le jardinage
> 
> ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juin 2005)

Tiens.... Ca me fait penser que Robertav de vrait poster la suite aujourd'hui...  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vous presente lili et lala , plantes italiennes de peperoncino avec 1 mois de vie  :love:
> 
> je viendra ici regulierement pour vous montrer comment je suis doué pour le jardinage
> 
> ...


J'ai toujours voulu savoir comment naissait un modérateur


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Cette idée de fourre-tout créatif*


DocEvil ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> DocEvil ?



... Ben oui ; l'idée n'est pas neuve comme je disais dans le 1er post de ce thread


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Ben oui ; l'idée n'est pas neuve comme je disais dans le 1er post de ce thread


Tu saisis mal la vanne  (il va me tuer l'doc  )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu saisis mal la vanne  (il va me tuer l'doc  )



Ooooops! ... Je viens de saisir :rose:


----------



## N°6 (29 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Belotte
> 
> Rebelotte...



Ça va vraiment durer tout l'été ?  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Juin 2005)

*Allez, pour donner la réplique à Patoch'*
une petite contribution supplémentaire


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juin 2005)

Bon désolé ; mais je stoppe net mon feuilleton.
Mes derniers envois ne passent plus et je reçois des eMails du genre : 

PATOCHMAN, J'en suis désolé, mais l'image "warning 6" que vous nous avez soumise a été supprimée. Quelques raisons possibles de suppression: -Image mal envoyée, incomplète -Image déjà présente dans notre galerie -Image de trop mauvaise qualité, ou image trop petite -Image recue de meilleur qualitée que la votre -Image sans rapport avec le sujet thème du site, ou à contenu inacceptable Si vous désirez nous envoyer une autre photo, retournez à l'adresse suivante : http://forums.macg.co/galerie/uploadphoto.php Merci, L'équipe MacGeneration http://www.macg.co



PS: Je demande conseil aux modérateurs pour voir d'où vient le problème 
Wait and see...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toujours voulu savoir comment naissait un modérateur




haaaaa bon ????????? j'ai eté prise donc pour moderer les gros mots en rose????   

et zuttttt , personne m'as prevenue !!      


patoch, attends , apn en charge avec sa memoire a 1go recue il y a 1h  :love:  :love:  :love:



edit : j'e viens de voir le message  n°41 de patoch  
on arrete donc d'alimenter ce thread ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bon désolé ; mais je stoppe net mon feuilleton.
> Mes derniers envois ne passent plus .... blablabla
> PS: Je demande conseil aux modérateurs pour voir d'où vient le problème
> Wait and see...



Après renseignement ; il s'agissait d'un problème technique. je rebalance donc les 3 dernières

Belotte... 

Rebelotte... 

Et dix de der.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

voici les peperoncino 48h apres    









voici lili








voila lala












ps: suite au depart des pestouilles je ne sais pas si vendredi j'aura le temp
de faire les sublimes (  ) photos de pousse .....
s'elle ne mourent pas pendant mon absence , lundi ou au plus tard mardi vous aurez de leur nouvelles


----------



## anntraxh (29 Juin 2005)

Merci Robertav ...  bisou de ma part (et un peu d'eau fraiche !) à lili et lala ! 

Une image de mes cogitations du jour, je pars vers une première conception orientée "3D".
Plusieurs rendus Bryce, tripatouillages d'images sous toshop, CSSEdit et Taco html edit pour le code, des tas de navigateurs ouverts pour tester le résultat, (y compris ce $?!prrrtt£$$$Cch.. d'Explorer  ) ,si tout ça c'est du chinois pour vous, voir ici ! 
c'est là que j'apprécie mon eMac et son Go de ram et Exposé ... ça roule ! 

Comment on n'est pas dans un forum technikeuh ? Ben je m'en tape, bande de nases ©, il n'y a pas que le bar dans la vie !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Merci Robertav ...



desolé mais j'ai pas le choix 




_anne, soit tu debloque ta messagerie, soit tu m'envoie un adresse mail
sinon impossible a t'envoyer ma reponse pour le bonnet   _


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> DocEvil ?



Bien sûr, je ne suis désormais plus qu'amour et mon regard bienveillant s'étend sur toutes et tous sans distinction. Pourtant, en dépit de la grande affection que j'ai pour supermoquette et de mon authentique vénération à l'égard de la charte de ces forums, je me vois contraint de commettre un léger écart dont je ne peux qu'espérer qu'il sera jugé avec clémence.

*Supermoquette, tu es un trou du cul.*

Voilà, c'est dit.


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juin 2005)

Mais quelle horreur !!!!

Le Révérand Sonnyboy, est choqué par ces propos putassiers !!!!

Vite un modérateur !!!

Webounet !!! La pression est en train de remonter !!!

J'en parlerai dans ma prochaine homélie...


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *Supermoquette, tu es un trou du cul.*


Soit. Mais est-ce que le soleil n'est pas aussi une étoile ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Juin 2005)

Livraison du jour...


----------



## valoriel (30 Juin 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> bd façon playmobil




    j'espere une suite  :love:  :love:


----------



## valoriel (30 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'espere une suite  :love:  :love:


oui, demain 

Et tu es prévu au programme (case 9 si je me souviens bien )


----------



## energizer (30 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

>



arrfff©


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> oui, demain
> 
> Et tu es prévu au programme (case 9 si je me souviens bien )




 :love:  :love:  :love: Merci beaucoup pour ta participation


----------



## valoriel (30 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:  :love: Merci beaucoup pour ta participation


Mais de rien 

D'aiileur je m'amuse comme un petit fou :love:

Et pas de jalousie, toi aussi tu est prévu (casse 8, par contre )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Mais de rien
> 
> D'aiileur je m'amuse comme un petit fou :love:
> 
> Et pas de jalousie, toi aussi tu est prévu (casse 8, par contre )




      Je ne dirai qu'un (ou deux) mot(s) : ALLEZ LOUYA!!!!


----------



## N°6 (30 Juin 2005)

vBlabla a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc, tu va me lacher un peu la boule ?


Bravo Valoriel, c'est très rigolo ton truc !  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais quelle horreur !!!!
> 
> Le Révérand Sonnyboy, est choqué par ces propos putassiers !!!!
> 
> ...



Met la dans ce thread, alors ; et pendant que tu y es ponds-nous en tout un chapelet... Le bonheur aura désormais un son...      :love:


----------



## valoriel (30 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je ne dirai qu'un (ou deux) mot(s) : ALLEZ LOUYA!!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

>



... Noires, les fingues, M'sieur valoriel ; noires...


----------



## valoriel (30 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Noires, les fingues, M'sieur valoriel ; noires...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Juin 2005)

Ouaaaaahow!!!! Très proche de la réalité...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> oui, demain
> 
> Et tu es prévu au programme (case 9 si je me souviens bien )




j'ai pas compris a la premiere lecture , j'ai pensée que tu avais prevu 9 chapitres  :rose: 

puis plus bas j'ai vu 
" tu es prevu en case 8"

je retourne relire et la je vois 

je suis *prévuE* a la case 9 .......mais de quel chapitre?


----------



## energizer (30 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Noires, les fingues, M'sieur valoriel ; noires...



tu ne voulais pas écrire "flingues" ?   

je me sauve


----------



## valoriel (30 Juin 2005)




----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juillet 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je ne dirai qu'un (ou deux) mot(s) : ALLEZ LOUYA!!!!



Ben     j'croyais que tu supportais pas les supporters  (bonjour le raccourci  ), surtout de Limoges ?

Et en plus, y a une faute, là, on dit "Allez Louya*t*"

_Note pour que tout le monde comprenne : Louyat est un quartier de Limoges qui dispose de sa propre équipe de basket (sauf qu'au lieu d'être en championnat d'Europe, elle, navigue entre les championnats cantonaux et départementaux), et "Allez Louyat" est le cri de ralliement de ses supporters._


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Juillet 2005)

Paf... 

Et pataplaf!


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2005)

Euh ... Patoch, t'as mis deux fois la même, là ???


----------



## N°6 (1 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Euh ... Patoch, t'as mis deux fois la même, là ???



 :mouais: Deux fois la même carotte ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Deux fois la même carotte ?



Ouais, ben vu par où elles sont passé, moi, j'touche pas aux carottes rapées !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Euh ... Patoch, t'as mis deux fois la même, là ???



... C'est réparé... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

nous voila ,  une semaine est passé , comment se portent nos cheres peperoncino ?  


la reponse en image     









voici lili 






et voila lala









ben oui, ils n'ont pas trop poussé , faute a mauvais temp sans doute   
mais le soleil reviendra et sa poussera


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Juillet 2005)

Hey! Robertav! 
Tes boules vertes sont splendides. 
Merci de bien prendre soin de ce thread pendant que je suis en vacances sur le continent sans mon matos...:love: :love:  
... Suis tombé sur une fleur ; comme dirait Mackie 

Je reprendrai à mon retour, lundi ou mardi...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Hey! Robertav!
> Tes boules vertes sont splendides.





tu crois aussi que la copine de mamancherie etait bourré au moment de me preparer ces plantes?      


tu sais , rien est impossible, le w.e. dernier je lui ai encore porté 4 pack de panaché et 3 bouteilles cocktail vodka orange, peche et passion  !!!    


je me demande si sa pousse  vraiment du peperoncino dans ces plantes !!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juillet 2005)

... Ayé! Je suis revenu à Ajaccio et j'ai retrouvé mon matos tout pas volé par des cambriomleurs...:love:
Je peux donc recommencer à vous agacer avec  "Zeu feuilleton of zeu summer... La suite".


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juillet 2005)

POUF... 

PATAPOUF


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2005)

moi je veux ce model  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:   








  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je veux ce model  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... Heuuuuu... C'est qu'il n'y a que du XL... Ca ira? 
  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

me revoila ....semaine apres semaine sa grandit     










lili 








lala









edit : desolé pour juilet  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 

edit 2 : on peut voir lili de plus pres dans "le plus  belles photos"


----------



## lumai (14 Juillet 2005)

Dis Roberta, c'est quoi au juste des peperoncinos ?
C'est ornemental, un condiment ?

Il va finir comment au juste quand il aura poussé ?

Bref, quelle est la vie d'un peperoncino ???


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Dis Roberta, c'est quoi au juste des peperoncinos ?
> C'est ornemental, un condiment ?
> 
> Il va finir comment au juste quand il aura poussé ?
> ...




un peperoncino c'est cela 






c'est a dire le petit poivron tres tres tres piquant  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 

moi c'est surtout ornamental quoi que je l'utilisera surement quand il sera sec
ou plus beau a voir       

par contre, vu la taille de mes peperoncino, je me demande si la copine de mamancherie n'etait un peu saule  au moment de me les planter parce que la ....
on dirait plutot de la tomate       


a moins que ce sont le peperoncino qui prennent une forme d'un fleur (tres joli)
mais elle m'a dit que c'etait trop tot pour cette varieté et quelle me le preparait pour fin aout 

qui vivra verra


----------



## lumai (14 Juillet 2005)

Oui pour l'instant ils ressemblent pas trop à ceux de ta photo !!! 
Ça rajoute au suspens...
Les peperoncinos de Roberta sont-ils des peperoncinos ? :affraid:
La copine de mamancherie était-elle définitivement trop ivre pour différencier les tomates des piments ???


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on dirait plutot de la tomate



une solution ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Juillet 2005)

La suite de mon petit feuilleton, pourra vous paraître pour le moins confuse ; mais je rappelle, comme je le disais au départ, qu'il date déjà un peu et que avant de vous emboucaner les écrans, il servait à pourrir les boites mails de pas mal de mes amis...
Pour un minimum de cohérence, je poste donc toute une série d'épisodes à la suite...  

1,  2,  3,  4, et  5 

Voilà


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Juillet 2005)

T'en veux? 

En v'là!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Juillet 2005)

Hop! Relance du jour...


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juillet 2005)

ben, voila, je t'avais dit que j'y pariticperai, j'y participe...

donc actuellement, quand j'ai un peu de temps, ce qui me manque cruellement.....
je m'amuse a confectionner des pochettes de single pour un ami musicien....
j'en fait donc quelques unes et lui choisit....
actuellement, je suis sur ces 4 là (normalement en 10cmx10cm....)
mais qui sont loin d'etre finit....

voila, sinon, je me suis remis sur mon site car les genealogie etaient loin d'etre fini....
je viens d'ailleurs tout juste de poster la premiere, celle des signeurs de Dol Amroth....et qui est de loin là plus simple...

voila....


donc: 






















(vous avez peut etre deja croise la troisieme , c'est l'avatar de cet ami....(Wizz)....

et pour le site, voir l'anneau ci dessous...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juillet 2005)

Tatatan... 

Tatata-tatatatan!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben, voila, je t'avais dit que j'y pariticperai, j'y participe...
> 
> donc actuellement, quand j'ai un peu de temps, ce qui me manque cruellement.....
> je m'amuse a confectionner des pochettes de single pour un ami musicien....
> ...



Ouééééééééééééé!!!!! :bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe: Il l'a fait!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juillet 2005)

... Petite idée qui m'a traversé l'esprit... Puisque mon feuilleton déplorable approche de sa fin (Qui ne le sera pas moins) ; lançons un concours afin de voir qui sera capable de découvrir l'identité des mupins. 5 boules pour le gagnant!
Un indice qui pourrait vous aider : La réponse est en partie contenue dans ce post...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Petite idée qui m'a traversé l'esprit...  5 boules pour le gagnant!




t'es gentil mais ne touches pas a mes boules vertes !!!     

elle ne sont pas encore a point !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juillet 2005)

Page 1 

Page 2 

   Bonne journée...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2005)

La dernière avant l'épilogue............


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Juillet 2005)

Bon, avant que ce thread ne finisse aux oubliettes ; je vous livre le paquet... 

MORALITÉ : Faut pas trop les gonfler, aux laPINS ; sinon ils MUtent...

Je sors... :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bon, avant que ce thread ne finisse aux oubliettes ; je vous livre le paquet...
> 
> MORALITÉ : Faut pas trop les gonfler, aux laPINS ; sinon ils MUtent...
> 
> Je sors... :rose:




excellent....


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

bravooo patoch    :love:  :love:  :love: 

bon , je viendra bientot avec mes peperoncino 
mais pour le moment sa pousse pas grand chose  :rose:


----------



## katelijn (25 Juillet 2005)

Superbe,


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Août 2005)

Hello... J'ai supprimé l'ancien feuilleton. Tant pis (Ou tant mieux  ) pour ceux qui n'auraient pas suivi. 
J'en inaugure un nouveau. Au mois d'aout, j'ai toujours trouvé que la muflerie de mes cotemporains atteignait des sommets... Particulièrement sur les plages.
Il y a 2 ou 3 ans, avec quelques amis accariâtres et mysanthropes, nous avions commencé, pour nous détendre, à concocter un code de la plage, à l'instar du code de la route ; et j'avais été chargé de la partie graphique du complot... Je vous le livre sous forme de mini feuilleton... Peut être que celà rappellera des choses à certains qui habitent en bord de mer...      

Allahouane 
Allatou
Allafri


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Août 2005)

Petite livraison express...  

Un panneau... 

Deux panneaux... 

Et trois panneaux.


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2005)

très utile celui-là :


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Hello... J'ai supprimé l'ancien feuilleton. Tant pis (Ou tant mieux  ) pour ceux qui n'auraient pas suivi.
> J'en inaugure un nouveau. Au mois d'aout, j'ai toujours trouvé que la muflerie de mes cotemporains atteignait des sommets... Particulièrement sur les plages.
> Il y a 2 ou 3 ans, avec quelques amis accariâtres et mysanthropes, nous avions commencé, pour nous détendre, à concocter un code de la plage, à l'instar du code de la route ; et j'avais été chargé de la partie graphique du complot... Je vous le livre sous forme de mini feuilleton... Peut être que celà rappellera des choses à certains qui habitent en bord de mer...
> 
> ...



Dis donc, Patoch', c'est universel, ton truc, là, ça ne doit pas marcher qu'en Corse, n'importe quelle région pourvue de plage et d'un climat raisonnablement agréable pourrait en user (sauf peut-être la parenthèse sur les ajacciens, plus spécifique  ).


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Août 2005)

PIM ...

PAM ...

POUM! 

 :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Août 2005)

... Après ça, y'en a plus et je vous fous la paix pour le reste de l'été...  

Avant, avant dernier... 

Avant dernier... 

Dernier! Ayé!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Août 2005)

*Attention*
c'est encore chaud


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2005)

tiens, le pirefils est encore bourré


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tiens, le pirefils est encore bourré



Ce que j'adore, chez lui, c'est le côté convulsif de ses compositions...  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ce que j'adore, chez lui, c'est le côté convulsif de ses compositions...  :love:



Vi ! un peu trop fidèle à ses convictions, il semble parfois confondre l'art avec lard !


----------



## Nobody (14 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Attention*
> c'est encore chaud


 


J'adore l'Apocalypse!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Septembre 2005)

*Allez zou*
pour conclure l'été en beauté, une petite dernière :


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Allez zou*
> pour conclure l'été en beauté, une petite dernière :



j'ai une question, la nuit perd un tiers de quoi? De clarté? De sombre? C'est pas un peu bizarre cette histoire? Parce que si elle perd de la clarté, on s'en fout, c'est mieux pour dormir, mais si elle perd un tiers de sombre, elle devient plus claire?
 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une question, la nuit perd un tiers de quoi? De clarté? De sombre? C'est pas un peu bizarre cette histoire? Parce que si elle perd de la clarté, on s'en fout, c'est mieux pour dormir, mais si elle perd un tiers de sombre, elle devient plus claire?
> :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


Ce point mérite d'être éclairci effectivement


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Septembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une question, la nuit perd un tiers de quoi? De clarté? De sombre? C'est pas un peu bizarre cette histoire? Parce que si elle perd de la clarté, on s'en fout, c'est mieux pour dormir, mais si elle perd un tiers de sombre, elle devient plus claire?
> :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:





*Faudrait *
demander ça à Saint Jean...


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Faudrait *
> demander ça à Saint Jean...



t'as son numéro?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> t'as son numéro?


Non il a pas payé la note de téléphone!


----------



## sofiping (23 Septembre 2005)

L'été vient juste de finir ..... je vous en prie , ne soyez pas trop déçus mais ..... finalement , ils ont définitivement renoncer au mariage , pas assez d'argent pour financer leurs noces , de toute façon , sa famille à lui etait totalement contre cette union consanguine ..... 
Quant aux enfants , ils en eurent plein ... lui a abandonner les siens sans les reconnaitre à de braves femmes complétement démunies ... et elle , peuchére , aprés 2 fausse couches , 1 mort né et des trilplets abandonnés à la D-I-C-E  , elle décida de mettre fin à ses jours du côté de la colline aux suicidés ... elle ne sera retrouvée que 10 jous aprés dans un état de décomposition avançé .... elle fut enterrée dans la fosse commune , n'ayant plus de parents pour venir la reconnaitre  :rose: 

... c'est le début de l'automne  ...


----------

